# Laptop-Akku läd nicht mehr :/



## ishibashi (11. August 2011)

*Laptop-Akku läd nicht mehr :/*

Hallo Liebe Community 

ich hab seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem mit meinem EEE 1005HA. 
Ich habe mir einen neuen Akku zugelegt. Wenn ich den Akku ausgesteckt lasse und den Laptop mit dem Netzteil benutze, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch den Akku bei laufendem System einstecke, stürtzt er ab. Startet man den Laptop neu, ist es folgendermaßen: beim ersten Start läuft er vielleicht eine Sekunde an, und stürtzt ab, ohne das ein Bild angezeigt wird. Beim zweiten Start, läuft er schon etwas länger, 2-3 Sekunden, jedoch mit dem gleichen Resultat. Finally, beim dritten Starten, läuft er nochmal 1-2 Sekunden länger, und es erscheint ganz kurz das "ASUS - EEE PC - Bild" (sry bin nicht so der Fachbegriff-Meister ^^). Die nächsten Starts verlängern die "Laufzeit" nichtmehr. Wenn man das Netzteil weglässt, passiert garnichts, wahrscheinlich weil der Akku leer ist. Als ich ihn geliefert bekommen habe, lief er einwandfrei, auch ohne Netzteil. Ich habe nur nicht darauf geachtet ob er da geladen worden ist. Ich denke nicht. Das Akku-Lade-Symbol leuchtet auch zu keiner Zeit. Nicht wenn der Laptop ausgeschaltet ist, und auch nicht während dieser kurzen Starts :/
Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Habe schon im Bios nach einer A/C Einstellung oder sowas gesucht, fehlanzeige.
Außerdem habe ich meinen Akku schon bei beim 1005HA einer Freundin eingesteckt, dort wurde er geladen, und damit lief dann auch mein Laptop wieder ganz kurz.
Weiß echt nichtmehr weiter :/ am Netzteil kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht liegen, sonst würde der Laptop ja ohne Akku garnicht laufen oder?
Foren habe ich natürlich auch schon durchgesucht, ohne brauchbares Ergebnis 

Bin für jede Idee, oder natürlich noch besser, Lösung sehr dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Laptop-Akku läd nicht mehr :/*

Ist das ein Original-Akku oder ein Billig-Nachbau? Bei lezterem wird es wohl daran liegen, bei erstetem reklamieren und zurückgeben.


----------



## ishibashi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Laptop-Akku läd nicht mehr :/*

ja es ist ein Billig-Nachbau. aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass der Akku an einem anderen Gerät geladen wird, und an meinem nicht. Das muss doch am Laptop liegen dann.


----------



## Aoi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Laptop-Akku läd nicht mehr :/*

Mein Asus NB ist noch in der RMA, weil der Akku nicht mehr aufgeladen hat. Alles andere lief normal. Es war ein defekt am Mainboard (Ladeelektronik). Wenn die kaputt ist (evtl. Durchgebrannt) kann alles mögliche passieren zb ein Kurzschluss oder eben das abstürzen des NBs.

Ich würde das auf jeden fall reklamieren. Asus hat einen Abholservice für defekte Teile. Schau mal auf der Homepage.

EDIT: Link


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Laptop-Akku läd nicht mehr :/*

Lädt er denn an dem einen Notebook, bei dem es ging, inzwischen auch noch, oder auch dort nicht mehr? Sind das 100% identsiche Modelle? Lädt der Orginalakku von dem Notebook, bei dem der Billig-Akku funktioniert, bei Deinem Notebook einwandfrei, oder hat auch der OrgAkku dort Probleme?


----------

